# [SOLVED] Nie można odtworzyć DVD

## manwe_

Na początku miałem problem łamania CSS, ale na to znalazłem rozwiązanie - region DVD nie był ustawiony. To już przeszło, ale nie mogę odtwarzać filmów dalej   :Confused: 

```
$ mplayer dvd:// -v -sid 5

MPlayer 1.0rc1-4.1.1 (C) 2000-2006 MPlayer Team

CPU: AMD Turion(tm) 64 Mobile Technology MT-32 (Family: 15, Model: 36, Stepping: 2)

MMX2 supported but disabled

CPUflags:  MMX: 1 MMX2: 0 3DNow: 1 3DNow2: 1 SSE: 1 SSE2: 1

Skompilowany dla procesora z rozszerzeniami: MMX 3DNow 3DNowEx SSE SSE2

get_path('codecs.conf') -> '/home/manwe/.mplayer/codecs.conf'

Czytam /home/manwe/.mplayer/codecs.conf: Nie mogę otworzyć '/home/manwe/.mplayer/codecs.conf': No such file or directory

Czytam /usr/share/mplayer/codecs.conf: Nie mogę otworzyć '/usr/share/mplayer/codecs.conf': No such file or directory

Używam wbudowanego (domyślnego) pliku codecs.conf.

WierszPoleceń: 'dvd://' '-v' '-sid' '5'

init_freetype

Using MMX (with tiny bit 3DNow) Optimized OnScreenDisplay

Using nanosleep() timing

get_path('input.conf') -> '/home/manwe/.mplayer/input.conf'

Parsing input config file /home/manwe/.mplayer/input.conf

Input config file /home/manwe/.mplayer/input.conf parsed: 2 binds

get_path('.conf') -> '/home/manwe/.mplayer/.conf'

Odtwarzam dvd://.

get_path('sub/') -> '/home/manwe/.mplayer/sub/'

URL: dvd://

Reading disc structure, please wait...

Na tym DVD jest 12 tytułów.

W tym tytule DVD jest 8 rozdziałów.

W tym tytule DVD znajduje się 1 ustawień (kątów) kamery.

DVD successfully opened.

audio stream: 0 format: ac3 (5.1) language: en aid: 128.

audio stream: 1 format: ac3 (stereo) language: de aid: 129.

audio stream: 2 format: ac3 (stereo) language: en aid: 130.

number of audio channels on disk: 3.

subtitle ( sid ): 0 language: en

subtitle ( sid ): 1 language: de

subtitle ( sid ): 2 language: ar

subtitle ( sid ): 3 language: bg

subtitle ( sid ): 4 language: el

subtitle ( sid ): 5 language: pl

subtitle ( sid ): 6 language: tr

subtitle ( sid ): 7 language: de

number of subtitles on disk: 8

DVD start cell: 0  pack: 0x0-0x7  

DVD start=0 end=838381  

STREAM: [null] dvd://

STREAM: Description: DVD stream

STREAM: Author: 

STREAM: Comment: 

DVD Seek! lba=0x0  cell=0  packs: 0x0-0x7  

Angle-seek synced by cell/vob IDN search!  

Checking for YUV4MPEG2

ASF_check: not ASF guid!

Checking for NuppelVideo

Checking for REAL

Checking for SMJPEG

SUB: opened iconv descriptor.

SUB: opened iconv descriptor.

SUB: closed iconv descriptor.

Searching demuxer type for filename dvd:// ext: (null)

DVD Seek! lba=0x0  cell=0  packs: 0x0-0x7  

Angle-seek synced by cell/vob IDN search!  

Checking for Nullsoft Streaming Video

--- END OF CELL !!! ---

DVD next cell: 1  pack: 0x8-0xF  

--- END OF CELL !!! ---

DVD next cell: 2  pack: 0x10-0x17  

--- END OF CELL !!! ---

DVD next cell: 3  pack: 0x18-0x1F  

--- END OF CELL !!! ---

DVD next cell: 4  pack: 0x20-0x27  

--- END OF CELL !!! ---

DVD next cell: 5  pack: 0x28-0x2F  

--- END OF CELL !!! ---

DVD next cell: 6  pack: 0x30-0x37  

--- END OF CELL !!! ---

DVD next cell: 7  pack: 0x38-0x3F  

--- END OF CELL !!! ---

DVD next cell: 8  pack: 0x40-0x47  

--- END OF CELL !!! ---

DVD next cell: 9  pack: 0x48-0x55  

--- END OF CELL !!! ---

DVD next cell: 10  pack: 0x56-0x167  

--- END OF CELL !!! ---

DVD next cell: 11  pack: 0x168-0x854  

DVD Seek! lba=0x0  cell=0  packs: 0x0-0x7  

Angle-seek synced by cell/vob IDN search!  

Checking for MOV

Checking for VIVO

header block 1 size: 0

Checking for PVA

Checking for MPEG-TS...

--- END OF CELL !!! ---

DVD next cell: 1  pack: 0x8-0xF  

--- END OF CELL !!! ---

DVD next cell: 2  pack: 0x10-0x17  

--- END OF CELL !!! ---

DVD next cell: 3  pack: 0x18-0x1F  

--- END OF CELL !!! ---

DVD next cell: 4  pack: 0x20-0x27  

TRIED UP TO POSITION 65743, FOUND 47, packet_size= 0, SEEMS A TS? 0

DVD Seek! lba=0x20  cell=4  packs: 0x20-0x27  

Angle-seek synced by cell/vob IDN search!  

DVD Seek! lba=0x0  cell=0  packs: 0x0-0x7  

Angle-seek synced by cell/vob IDN search!  

Checking for LMLM4 Stream Format

Invalid packet in LMLM4 stream: ch=0 size=1140851708

LMLM4 Stream Format not found

system stream synced at 0xD (13)!

==> Wykryto strumień video: 0

DVD Seek! lba=0x664FC  cell=28  packs: 0x412DC-0x70C41  

Angle-seek synced by cell/vob IDN search!  

==> Wykryto strumień audio: 128

==> Wykryto strumień audio: 130

==> Wykryto strumień audio: 129

DVD Seek! lba=0xCC9F8  cell=32  packs: 0xCC6E5-0xCCA50  

Angle-seek synced by cell/vob IDN search!  

--- END OF CELL !!! ---

DVD next cell: 33  pack: 0xCCA51-0xCCAED  

--- END OF CELL !!! ---

MPEG Stream reached EOF

ds_fill_buffer: EOF reached (stream: video)  

DVD Seek! lba=0x0  cell=0  packs: 0x0-0x7  

Angle-seek synced by cell/vob IDN search!  

Wykryto format MPEG-PS.

--- END OF CELL !!! ---

DVD next cell: 1  pack: 0x8-0xF  

--- END OF CELL !!! ---

DVD next cell: 2  pack: 0x10-0x17  

--- END OF CELL !!! ---

DVD next cell: 3  pack: 0x18-0x1F  

--- END OF CELL !!! ---

DVD next cell: 4  pack: 0x20-0x27  

--- END OF CELL !!! ---

DVD next cell: 5  pack: 0x28-0x2F  

--- END OF CELL !!! ---

DVD next cell: 6  pack: 0x30-0x37  

--- END OF CELL !!! ---

DVD next cell: 7  pack: 0x38-0x3F  

--- END OF CELL !!! ---

DVD next cell: 8  pack: 0x40-0x47  

--- END OF CELL !!! ---

DVD next cell: 9  pack: 0x48-0x55  

--- END OF CELL !!! ---

DVD next cell: 10  pack: 0x56-0x167  

Searching for sequence header... OK!

VIDEO:  MPEG1  720x576  (aspect 3)  25.000 fps  9800.0 kbps (1225.0 kbyte/s)

[V] filefmt:2  fourcc:0x10000001  size:720x576  fps:25.00  ftime:=0.0400

get_path('sub/') -> '/home/manwe/.mplayer/sub/'

X11 opening display: :0.0

vo: X11 color mask:  FFFFFF  (R:FF0000 G:FF00 B:FF)

vo: X11 running at 1280x800 with depth 24 and 32 bpp (":0.0" => local display)

[x11] Detected wm supports NetWM.

[x11] Detected wm supports FULLSCREEN state.

[x11] Detected wm supports ABOVE state.

[x11] Detected wm supports BELOW state.

[x11] Current fstype setting honours FULLSCREEN ABOVE BELOW X atoms

xscreensaver_disable: Could not find XScreenSaver window.

==========================================================================

Otwieram dekoder video: [mpegpes] MPEG 1/2 Video passthrough

VDec: wymagana konfiguracja vo - 720 x 576 (preferowana csp: Mpeg PES)

Trying filter chain: vo

Nie mogę znaleźć pasującej przestrzeni koloru - próbuję ponownie z -vf scale...

Otwieram filtr video: [scale]

SwScale params: -1 x -1 (-1=no scaling)

Trying filter chain: scale vo

Wybrane urządzenie wyjścia video jest niekompatybilne z tym kodekiem.

Inicjalizacja VDecodera nie powiodła się :(

Otwieram dekoder video: [libmpeg2] MPEG 1/2 Video decoder libmpeg2-v0.4.0b

Selected video codec: [mpeg12] vfm: libmpeg2 (MPEG-1 or 2 (libmpeg2))

==========================================================================

==========================================================================

Otwieram dekoder audio: [liba52] AC3 decoding with liba52

dec_audio: Alokuję 3840 bajtów dla bufora wejściowego.

dec_audio: Alokuję 6144 + 65536 = 71680 bajtów dla bufora wyjściowego.

Using SSE optimized IMDCT transform

a52: CRC check failed!  

AC3: 5.1 (3f+2r+lfe)  48000 Hz  448.0 kbit/s

A52 flags before a52_frame: 0x2A

A52 flags after a52_frame: 0xA

Using MMX optimized resampler

AUDIO: 48000 Hz, 2 ch, s16le, 448.0 kbit/29.17% (ratio: 56000->192000)

Selected audio codec: [a52] afm: liba52 (AC3-liba52)

==========================================================================

Building audio filter chain for 48000Hz/2ch/s16le -> 0Hz/0ch/??...

[libaf] Adding filter dummy 

[dummy] Was reinitialized: 48000Hz/2ch/s16le

[dummy] Was reinitialized: 48000Hz/2ch/s16le

alsa-init: requested format: 48000 Hz, 2 channels, 9

alsa-init: using ALSA 1.0.14rc1

alsa-init: setup for 1/2 channel(s)

alsa-init: using device default

alsa-init: pcm opend in blocking mode

alsa-init: chunksize set to 1024

alsa-init: fragcount=4

alsa-init: got buffersize=16384

alsa-init: got period size 1024

alsa: 32000 Hz/2 channels/4 bpf/16384 bytes buffer/Signed 16 bit Little Endian

AO: [alsa] 32000Hz 2ch s16le (2 bytes per sample)

AO: Description: ALSA-0.9.x-1.x audio output

AO: Author: Alex Beregszaszi, Zsolt Barat <joy@streamminister.de>

AO: Comment: under developement

Building audio filter chain for 48000Hz/2ch/s16le -> 32000Hz/2ch/s16le...

[dummy] Was reinitialized: 48000Hz/2ch/s16le

[libaf] Adding filter lavcresample 

[dummy] Was reinitialized: 32000Hz/2ch/s16le

[dummy] Was reinitialized: 32000Hz/2ch/s16le

Zaczynam odtwarzanie... 

a52: error at resampling

BŁĄD KRYTYCZNY: Nie mogę zainicjalizować filtra video (-vf) lub wyjścia video (-vo).

Uninit audio filters...

[libaf] Removing filter lavcresample 

[libaf] Removing filter dummy 

deinicjalizacja audio: liba52

deinicjalizacja video: libmpeg2

alsa-uninit: pcm closed

vo: uninit ...

Wychodzę...(Koniec pliku)

```

Przy wybraniu -vo null dźwięk jest, ale sypie błędami 

```
a52: error at resampling

--- END OF CELL !!! ---

DVD next cell: 12  pack: 0x855-0x17E4  

a52: CRC check failed!  

a52: error at resampling

a52: CRC check failed!  

a52: error at resampling

a52: CRC check failed!  

a52: error at resampling

a52: CRC check failed!  

a52: error at resampling

a52: CRC check failed!  

a52: error at resampling

a52: CRC check failed!  

a52: error at resampling

```

Próbowałem jeszcze ogle. Tutaj menu chodzi b. dobrze, ale już po wybraniu filmu i przejściu "wstępu" program się po prostu wysypuje. 

```
 $ ogle

WARNING[dvd_gui]: add_keybinding(): No such action: 'SaveScreenshot'

WARNING[dvd_gui]: add_keybinding(): No such action: 'SaveScreenshotWithSPU'

No accelerated IMDCT transform found

Xscreensaver not running.

###!!!!!#!!##-###!#!!#######-###!#!!#-####!!!##!########-###!!#!!##!#######-!!###!!!###!#####!#-###!!!!!########!#-###!#\

!####-###!!!!###!-###!!-###!#!-####!!display: frame rate: 0.000 fps

-###!!ERROR[ogle_audio]: drain failed: Resource temporarily unavailable

!!###!!!##-###!!#-####!!-####!!#-####!!-####!!-####!!-####!!-####!!display: frame rate: 24.667 fps

-####!!-####!!-####!!ERROR[ogle_audio]: drain failed: Resource temporarily unavailable

-###!#!-####!!-###!!-###!!#display: frame rate: 25.352 fps

-####!!-###!!-###!!#-####!!-###!!-###!#!-####!!-###!!-###!#!display: frame rate: 24.911 fps

display: frame rate: 24.998 fps

-####!!display: frame rate: 24.849 fps

!!##display: frame rate: 25.074 fps

WARNING[ogle_mpeg_ps]: Found a scrambled PES packet! (1)

WARNING[ogle_mpeg_ps]: Found a scrambled PES packet! (1)

WARNING[ogle_mpeg_ps]: Found a scrambled PES packet! (1)

WARNING[ogle_mpeg_ps]: Found a scrambled PES packet! (1)

WARNING[ogle_mpeg_ps]: Found a scrambled PES packet! (1)

WARNING[ogle_mpeg_ps]: Found a scrambled PES packet! (1)

WARNING[ogle_mpeg_ps]: Lost Sync at offset: 1998576 bytes

WARNING[ogle_mpeg_ps]: Lost sync, resyncing

WARNING[ogle_mpeg_ps]: Found a scrambled PES packet! (1)

WARNING[ogle_mpeg_ps]: Found a scrambled PES packet! (1)

WARNING[ogle_mpeg_ps]: Found a scrambled PES packet! (1)

WARNING[ogle_mpeg_ps]: Found a scrambled PES packet! (1)

WARNING[ogle_mpeg_ps]: Found a scrambled PES packet! (1)

WARNING[ogle_mpeg_ps]: Found a scrambled PES packet! (1)

WARNING[ogle_mpeg_ps]: Found a scrambled PES packet! (1)

WARNING[ogle_mpeg_ps]: Found a scrambled PES packet! (1)

WARNING[ogle_mpeg_ps]: Found a scrambled PES packet! (1)

WARNING[ogle_mpeg_ps]: Found a scrambled PES packet! (1)

WARNING[ogle_mpeg_ps]: Found a scrambled PES packet! (1)

WARNING[ogle_mpeg_ps]: Found a scrambled PES packet! (1)

WARNING[ogle_mpeg_ps]: Found a scrambled PES packet! (1)

WARNING[ogle_mpeg_ps]: Lost Sync at offset: 2023812 bytes

WARNING[ogle_mpeg_ps]: Lost sync, resyncing

WARNING[ogle_mpeg_ps]: Found a scrambled PES packet! (1)

WARNING[ogle_mpeg_ps]: Found a scrambled PES packet! (1)

WARNING[ogle_mpeg_ps]: Found a scrambled PES packet! (1)

WARNING[ogle_mpeg_ps]: Found a scrambled PES packet! (1)

WARNING[ogle_mpeg_ps]: Found a scrambled PES packet! (1)

WARNING[ogle_mpeg_ps]: Found a scrambled PES packet! (1)

WARNING[ogle_mpeg_ps]: Lost Sync at offset: 2036392 bytes

WARNING[ogle_mpeg_ps]: Lost sync, resyncing

WARNING[ogle_mpeg_ps]: Found a scrambled PES packet! (1)

WARNING[ogle_mpeg_ps]: Found a scrambled PES packet! (1)

WARNING[ogle_mpeg_ps]: Found a scrambled PES packet! (1)

WARNING[ogle_mpeg_ps]: Found a scrambled PES packet! (1)

WARNING[ogle_mpeg_ps]: Found a scrambled PES packet! (1)

WARNING[ogle_mpeg_ps]: Found a scrambled PES packet! (1)

WARNING[ogle_mpeg_ps]: Found a scrambled PES packet! (1)

WARNING[ogle_mpeg_ps]: Found a scrambled PES packet! (1)

WARNING[ogle_mpeg_ps]: Found a scrambled PES packet! (1)

.....

```

Na drugim, 32 bitowym laptopie wszystko działa bezbłędnie. Tylko, że ma trochę za mały ekran [12"] i za słaby procek. 

```
$ emerge --info

Portage 2.1.2_rc3-r6 (default-linux/amd64/2006.1, gcc-4.1.1, glibc-2.5-r0, 2.6.18-gentoo-r3-egarath-v13r3 x86_64)

=================================================================

System uname: 2.6.18-gentoo-r3-egarath-v13r3 x86_64 AMD Turion(tm) 64 Mobile Technology MT-32

Gentoo Base System version 1.12.7

Last Sync: Thu, 21 Dec 2006 23:50:01 +0000

dev-java/java-config: 1.3.7, 2.0.30

dev-lang/python:     2.4.4

dev-python/pycrypto: 2.0.1-r5

sys-apps/sandbox:    1.2.18.1

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.61

sys-devel/automake:  1.4_p6, 1.5, 1.6.3, 1.7.9-r1, 1.8.5-r3, 1.9.6-r2, 1.10

sys-devel/binutils:  2.17

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.3.14

sys-devel/libtool:   1.5.22

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.17-r2

ABI="amd64"

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="amd64 ~amd64"

ALSA_CARDS="intel8x0 usb-audio"

ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mulaw multi null\

 plug rate route share shm softvol"

ARCH="amd64"

ASFLAGS_x86="--32"

AUTOCLEAN="yes"

AWT_TOOLKIT="MToolkit"

CBUILD="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CDEFINE_amd64="__x86_64__"

CDEFINE_x86="__i386__"

CFLAGS="-O2 -pipe -msse3 -march=athlon64"

CFLAGS_x86="-m32 -L/emul/linux/x86/lib -L/emul/linux/x86/usr/lib"

CG_COMPILER_EXE="/usr/bin/cgc"

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CHOST_amd64="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CHOST_x86="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CLASSPATH="."

CLEAN_DELAY="5"

COLORTERM="Terminal"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/kde/3.5/env /usr/kde/3.5/share/config /usr/kde/3.5/shutdown /usr/share/X11/xkb /usr/share/config"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/env.d /etc/env.d/java/ /etc/gconf /etc/java-config/vms/ /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/splash /etc/terminfo /etc/texmf/web2c"

CVS_RSH="ssh"

CXXFLAGS="-O2 -pipe -msse3 -march=athlon64"

DEFAULT_ABI="amd64"

DISPLAY=":0.0"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

EDITOR="/usr/bin/vim"

ELIBC="glibc"

EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS="--verbose --ask --tree"

EMERGE_WARNING_DELAY="10"

FEATURES="autoconfig distlocks metadata-transfer moo parallel-fetch sandbox sfperms strict"

FETCHCOMMAND="/usr/bin/wget -t 5 -T 60 --passive-ftp -P ${DISTDIR} ${URI}"

FLTK_DOCDIR="/usr/share/doc/fltk-1.1.7/html"

GCC_SPECS=""

GDK_USE_XFT="1"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://gentoo.po.opole.pl"

G_BROKEN_FILENAMES="1"

G_FILENAME_ENCODING="UTF-8"

HOME="/home/manwe"

HUSHLOGIN="FALSE"

INFOPATH="/usr/share/info:/usr/share/binutils-data/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/2.17/info:/usr/share/gcc-data/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/4.1.1/info"

INPUT_DEVICES="mouse keyboard synaptics"

JAVAC="/etc/java-config-2/current-system-vm/bin/javac"

JAVA_HOME="/etc/java-config-2/current-system-vm"

JDK_HOME="/etc/java-config-2/current-system-vm"

KDEDIRS="/usr/kde/3.5:/usr:/usr/local"

KERNEL="linux"

LANG="pl_PL"

LANGUAGE="48"

LC_ALL="pl_PL"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,--as-needed,-O1"

LDFLAGS_x86="-m elf_i386 -L/emul/linux/x86/lib -L/emul/linux/x86/usr/lib"

LESS="-R -M --shift 5"

LESSOPEN="|lesspipe.sh %s"

LIBDIR_amd64="lib64"

LIBDIR_x86="lib32"

LINGUAS="pl"

LOGNAME="manwe"

MAIL="/var/mail/manwe"

MAKEOPTS="-j3"

MANPATH="/usr/local/share/man:/usr/share/man:/usr/share/binutils-data/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/2.17/man:\

/usr/share/gcc-data/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/4.1.1/man:/etc/java-config/system-vm/man/:/usr/qt/3/doc/man"

MULTILIB_ABIS="amd64 x86"

MULTILIB_STRICT_DENY="64-bit.*shared object"

MULTILIB_STRICT_DIRS="/lib /usr/lib /usr/kde/*/lib /usr/qt/*/lib /usr/X11R6/lib"

MULTILIB_STRICT_EXEMPT="(perl5|gcc|gcc-lib|binutils|eclipse-3|debug|portage)"

OPENGL_PROFILE="nvidia"

PAGER="/usr/bin/less"

PATH="/bin/manwe:/bin/manwe:/usr/local/bin:/usr/bin:/bin:/opt/bin:/usr/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/gcc-bin/4.1.1:\

/usr/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/arm-unknown-linux-gnu/gcc-bin/4.1.1:/usr/kde/3.5/bin:/usr/qt/3/bin:/usr/games/bin:\

/opt/vmware/server/console/bin:/sbin:/opt/roadsend/pcc/bin:/usr/games/bin:/sbin:/opt/roadsend/pcc/bin:/usr/games/bin"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PKG_CONFIG_PATH="/usr/qt/3/lib64/pkgconfig"

PORTAGE_ARCHLIST="ppc s390 amd64 x86 ppc64 x86-fbsd m68k arm sparc sh mips ia64 alpha ppc-macos hppa sparc-fbsd"

PORTAGE_BINHOST_CHUNKSIZE="3000"

PORTAGE_BIN_PATH="/usr/lib/portage/bin"

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"

PORTAGE_DEBUG="0"

PORTAGE_DEPCACHEDIR="/var/cache/edb/dep"

PORTAGE_ELOG_CLASSES="log warn error"

PORTAGE_ELOG_MAILFROM="portage"

PORTAGE_ELOG_MAILSUBJECT="[portage] ebuild log for ${PACKAGE} on ${HOST}"

PORTAGE_ELOG_MAILURI="root"

PORTAGE_GID="250"

PORTAGE_INST_GID="0"

PORTAGE_INST_UID="0"

PORTAGE_NICENESS="19"

PORTAGE_PYM_PATH="/usr/lib/portage/pym"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --delete-after --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_RETRIES="3"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTAGE_WORKDIR_MODE="0700"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/usr/portages/manwe /usr/portages/xeffects/trunk /usr/portages/xeffects/experimental"

PORT_LOGDIR="/var/log/portage"

PRELINK_PATH_MASK="/lib/modules:/usr/lib64/locale:/usr/lib64/wine:/usr/lib64/valgrind:*.la:*.png:*.py:*.pl:*.pm:*.sh:*.xml:*.xslt:*.a:*.js\

:/usr/lib/klibc"

PWD="/home/manwe"

PYTHONPATH="/usr/lib/portage/pym"

QMAKESPEC="linux-g++"

QTDIR="/usr/qt/3"

RESUMECOMMAND="/usr/bin/wget -c -t 5 -T 60 --passive-ftp -P ${DISTDIR} ${URI}"

ROOT="/"

ROOTPATH="/opt/bin:/usr/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/gcc-bin/4.1.1:/usr/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/arm-unknown-linux-gnu/gcc-bin/4.1.1:\

/usr/kde/3.5/sbin:/usr/kde/3.5/bin:/usr/qt/3/bin:/opt/vmware/server/console/bin"

RPMDIR="/usr/portage/rpm"

SHELL="/bin/bash"

SHLVL="6"

STAGE1_USE="nptl nptlonly unicode"

SYMLINK_LIB="yes"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.de.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

TERM="xterm"

USE="amd64 X a52 aac aalib acpi aiglx alsa alsa_cards_intel8x0 alsa_cards_usb-audio alsa_pcm_plugins_adpcm alsa_pcm_plugins_alaw alsa_pcm_plugins_asym alsa_pcm_plugins_copy alsa_pcm_plugins_dmix alsa_pcm_plugins_dshare alsa_pcm_plugins_dsnoop alsa_pcm_plugins_empty alsa_pcm_plugins_extplug alsa_pcm_plugins_file alsa_pcm_plugins_hooks alsa_pcm_plugins_iec958 alsa_pcm_plugins_ioplug alsa_pcm_plugins_ladspa alsa_pcm_plugins_lfloat alsa_pcm_plugins_linear alsa_pcm_plugins_meter alsa_pcm_plugins_mulaw alsa_pcm_plugins_multi alsa_pcm_plugins_null alsa_pcm_plugins_plug alsa_pcm_plugins_rate alsa_pcm_plugins_route alsa_pcm_plugins_share alsa_pcm_plugins_shm alsa_pcm_plugins_softvol apache2 apm bash-completion bcmath berkdb bluetooth browserplugin bzip2 calendar cdinstall cdr crypt cups directfb dvd dvdr dvdread elibc_glibc encode fbcon ffmpeg ftp gd-exteral gif glut gpm gtk gtk2 ieee1394 input_devices_keyboard input_devices_mouse input_devices_synaptics irda jabber javascript jpeg kernel_linux libwww linguas_pl lm_sensors mozilla mp3 mpeg3 mysql ncurses nls nptl nptlonly nsplugin nvidia ogg opengl pam pam_console pcmcia pda pdf perl php png qt qt4 samba soap sse3 ssl tiff truetype truetype-fonts usb userland_GNU video_cards_fbdev video_cards_nv video_cards_nvidia vim wifi with-x wmf xcomposite xinerama xorg xosd xv xvid"

USER="manwe"

USERLAND="GNU"

USE_EXPAND="ALSA_CARDS ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS CROSSCOMPILE_OPTS DVB_CARDS ELIBC FCDSL_CARDS FOO2ZJS_DEVICES FRITZCAPI_CARDS INPUT_DEVICES KERNEL LINGUAS LIRC_DEVICES MISDN_CARDS USERLAND VIDEO_CARDS"

USE_EXPAND_HIDDEN="CROSSCOMPILE_OPTS ELIBC KERNEL USERLAND"

USE_ORDER="env:pkg:conf:defaults:pkginternal"

VIDEO_CARDS="nvidia nv fbdev"

WINDOWID="35651664"

WINEPREFIX="/home/manwe/.ies4linux/ie6"

XARGS="xargs -r"

XAUTHORITY="/home/manwe/.Xauthority"

_="/usr/bin/emerge"

__GL_FSAA_MODE="5"

__GL_LOG_MAX_ANISO="3"

```

```
[ebuild   R   ] media-video/mplayer-1.0_rc1  USE="3dnow 3dnowext X aac aalib alsa amr directfb dts dvd dvdread encode esd fbcon gif gtk iconv jpeg (mmx) musepack opengl png samba sdl (sse) (sse2) tga truetype v4l v4l2 x264 xinerama xv xvid (-3dfx) (-altivec) -arts -bidi -bindist -bl -cdparanoia -cpudetection -custom-cflags -debug -dga -doc -dv -dvb -enca -ggi -ipv6 -jack -joystick -libcaca -lirc -live -livecd -lzo -mad -matrox -mmxext -nas -openal -oss (-real) -rtc -speex (-svga) -theora -unicode -vorbis (-win32codecs) -xanim -xvmc" LINGUAS="pl -bg -cs -da -de -el -en -es -fr -hu -ja -ko -mk -nl -no -pt_BR -ro -ru -sk -tr -uk -zh_CN -zh_TW" 0 kB 

```

..::Milu Edit: Proszę o zachowywanie sensownego rozmiaru linii przy wklejaniu w znacznikach code. Inaczej beznadziejnie się czyta taki wątek bo się rozjeżdża.Last edited by manwe_ on Sun Dec 24, 2006 12:21 am; edited 3 times in total

----------

## ro-x

 *Quote:*   

> odwtorzyć

 to ma cos wspolnego z wtorkiem?

----------

## manwe_

Bardzo się nudzisz? Nie masz nic ciekawszego do roboty niż wytykanie czeskich błędów? Idź sobie ulżyj gdzie indziej ćwoku.

----------

## bartmarian

 :Laughing:  to byl OT   :Idea: 

----------

## ro-x

 *manwe_ wrote:*   

> Idź sobie ulżyj gdzie indziej ćwoku.

 chcesz cos powiedziec - powiedz to kulturalnie. chamstwa tu nie lubimy.

----------

## przemos

Nie mam dvd w kompie, ale może pomoże skompilowanie mplayera z flagami USE +dvd -dvdread.

 *Quote:*   

> New-style DVD support (mpdvdkit2). MPlayer uses libdvdread and libdvdcss for DVD decryption and playback. These two libraries are contained in the libmpdvdkit2/ subdirectory of the MPlayer source tree, you do not have to install them separately. We opted for this solution because we had to fix a libdvdread bug and apply a patch which adds cracked CSS keys caching support to libdvdcss This results in a large speed increase because the keys do not have to be cracked every time before playing.
> 
> MPlayer can also use system-wide libdvdread and libdvdcss libraries, but this solution is not recommended, as it can result in bugs, library incompatibilities and slower speed.
> 
> so, the best solution for dvd support is: +dvd -dvdread 

 

Poza tym - tu jest parę ciekawych rzeczy odnośnie ewentualnych problemów z DVD.

http://www.mplayerhq.hu/DOCS/HTML-single/en/MPlayer.html#dvd

EDIT:

 *ro-x wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   odwtorzyć to ma cos wspolnego z wtorkiem?

 

Chamstwa może i nie lubimy, ale komentarzy w tym stylu ja osobiście też nie lubię i wcale nie dziwię sie reakcji. Generalna zasada jest taka - nie chcesz/nie możesz pomóc - nie komentuj. Proste.

----------

## manwe_

 *ro-x wrote:*   

> chcesz cos powiedziec - powiedz to kulturalnie. chamstwa tu nie lubimy.

 

Daruj sobie już pisanie w tym wątku. Kulturalnie mogę się odzywać do ludzi, którzy na to zasługują. 

 *przemos wrote:*   

> ale może pomoże skompilowanie mplayera z flagami USE +dvd -dvdread.

 

Niestety.

 *przemos wrote:*   

> Poza tym - tu jest parę ciekawych rzeczy odnośnie ewentualnych problemów z DVD.

 

Nie udało mi się znaleźć nic o moim. 

W sumie od bidy mogę sobie też oglądnąć film na 12", ale dlaczego na Pentium M 1.4GHz zużywane jest 100% cpu (75~80 prez mplayer'a, reszta przez X), a film i tak trochę skacze :\

----------

## Odinist

1. DMA dla napędów włączone?

2. Oglądasz film w trybie overlay (wyjście xv)?

----------

## manwe_

Pierwszy laptop - DMA tak, a wyjścia próbowałem xv, x11, gl, gl2 - na każdym się wykłada.

Drugi [12"] - DMA nie ma, bo to zewnętrzny napęd. xv/x11 trochę skaczą [na tyle, żeby zrezygnować z oglądania], gl2 - pokaz slajdów. Spróbuję jeszcze vobcopy na dysk, ale to strasznie naciągane rozwiązanie.

update:

Cudownie  :Evil or Very Mad:  Każda z 4 płyt koło 16MB głównego pliku jest zabezpieczona [prawdopodobnie celowe uszkodzenie płyty] i nie radzi sobie z tym ani vobcopy na żadnym z kompów, ani dvd decrypter pod windą na desktop'ie rodziny. I jak tu kupować coś oryginalnego. Poszedłbym na giełdę i to samo kupił 5 razy taniej i nie miał problemów.   :Evil or Very Mad: 

update 2:

Sprawdziłem trzecią [tak na głupa] płytę w pierwszy laptopie. O dziwo ruszyła natychmiast. Ale tak jak na drugim - stop na 16MB. Jedyne miejsce gdzie nie ma żadnego problemu z odtwarzaniem to Windows Media Player   :Evil or Very Mad: 

update 3: 

Udało się. Skompilowałem Xine. Puściłem, wywalił się tak jak ogle tuż po napisach o piraceniu (komunikatem, że DVD jest zabezpieczone, etc.). Zacząłem grzebać po opcjach i trafiłem na zmianę metody decss - ruszyła ostatnia "title". Ufff  :Smile: 

update 4:

No i znalazłem rozwiązanie dla mplayer'a [wiedząc już czego szukać]. Wystarczy go uruchomić przez [w przypadku tak zakodowanego DVD] 

```
DVDCSS_METHOD="title" mplayer dvd://
```

Temat ostatecznie rozwiązany.

----------

